# Chihuahua's Bad Behaviour HELP!!



## Siobhan1989 (Dec 5, 2009)

Well he is in the house with another dog (cavalier king charles) and the cavalier is one of softest dog around. The chi does not stop pestering him, we are forever telling him to get of him. 
They both stay in the kitchen and the kitchen is big, the chi has a cage that he sleeps and eats in and sometime the cavalier likes to sleep in there. 
It seems to be a territorial thing with them to and the chi will jus go 4 the cav for no reason (very nasty) 
He also still pees in his cage bearing in mind he is let out late at night and first thing in the morning.
The most recent thing is he had been to the vets for xrays because he was hunching over and letting no1 touch his back(only now and again). The vets didnt find anything so he is not so bad now, but he snaps at people if they touch his back if the people are near me the owner but when he stays with my boyfriend or im not there as such he is ok.
It seems like a protective issue but it needs to be sorted because he has snapped at me nastly aswell.
Hes hard work! But we love him and want to change him for the best and we knew he was going to be hard work.
Thanks


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Can you give a bit more information on your chihuahua, what age is he? are you his first owner? You say that you knew he was going to be hard work - does that mean you rescued him from somewhere? All of this will help in getting some good advice I am sure!!


----------



## Siobhan1989 (Dec 5, 2009)

We had him from a few months old and he is now 2 years old and quite small with a white coat. I just said we knew he would be hard work because hes a chi lol


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that when he growls or snaps h needs to be told "NO". Rico growled a few times when he was young..attempting to guard me...I held the back of his shoulders and told him no. Not using his name or any other word to get him confused. He will be almost two now and he really is very well behaved in that respect.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Firstly I think the reputation chis have is unfair - they are for the most part the sweetest most affectionate personable little creatures!! They definitely have a fiestier personality than cavaliers - our last dog was a cavalier and he was a total loving slob!! But fiestier does not mean aggressive, just more playful and sparkier!

I would ensure that the cavalier is always given food first, welcomed first etc, because he definitely needs to go up the chain towards being top dog.

You definitely need to stop the aggressive behaviour - I hope other members here will have experience of sorting out these type of problems and will share them with you.


----------



## Siobhan1989 (Dec 5, 2009)

Once he has started growling and i say ''NO'', The closer i put my finger the more he growls????


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Was he a rescue or comething? because ive never known a Chi to be like that?


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Siobhan1989 said:


> Once he has started growling and i say ''NO'', The closer i put my finger the more he growls????


Then you haven't established YOUR position as the Alpha, which is what needs to happen. He needs to understand that YOU are the boss, and not him. And seriously, if you don't want him to become one of those snippy, growly chis who bares his teeth at everyone who comes anywhere near him, or you, this behavior needs to be gotten under control quickly, and permanently.


----------



## Siobhan1989 (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah and dont i know it, no hes not a rescue. The thing is he is really loved but with some people he acts like hes been beaten its like he does not trust??


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Strange? But Totally take Tink's advice! You need to start being the "man" of your house.


----------



## Siobhan1989 (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah sounds about right. If he was hurting would he be like this??


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

i wouldnt have thought so? but surely if he's been to your vets they would have noticed anything serious? Maybe the change in home and the new family & environment have spooked him? who knows! But you need to take control of him  before it gets too serious


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Siobhan1989 said:


> Yeah sounds about right. If he was hurting would he be like this??


I doubt it. But if you think it might be pain related, you could test that a little. Like when he's quiet and NOT being aggressive (when he's on your lap, or sleeping with you if he does etc.,) touch him in those places and see if you get a reaction. 

It really sounds more like just aggressive behavior to me. But still, you know him better than anyone, so if you have a suspicion that it might be pain related, get him to the vet for a thorough check.


----------



## Siobhan1989 (Dec 5, 2009)

ok because my boyfriend who he has been fine with for the past year, now the chi most of the time gives him the ''EVIL EYES'' then starts growling and trys to bite him and then when he says no to him and point the finger at him closely he growls more.
My boyfriend and my parents say behavior classes??


----------



## Siobhan1989 (Dec 5, 2009)

He has been sleeping this afternoon and if just touch him lightly on the back end or around his back really ( Espeacialy my boyfriend ) he jumps up and around really quick???


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

he may just be testing his feet, you know trying to be dominant


----------



## Siobhan1989 (Dec 5, 2009)

If i kept my finger or hand there tho he would go for me nastily! 
Then when i say no and point my finger at him he just growls some more
Thank for helping me by the way 
Much appriciated


----------



## Siobhan1989 (Dec 5, 2009)

Yet when hes walking round and standing up i can scoop him up into my arms so he cant be hurt i think definately its because he thinks hes boss!!! 
We will defo be sorting this out!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Siobhan1989 said:


> He has been sleeping this afternoon and if just touch him lightly on the back end or around his back really ( Espeacialy my boyfriend ) he jumps up and around really quick???


I didn't make myself clear earlier, sorry. 

Tango will startle easily, which is what it sounds like yours is doing when you touch him out of the blue when he's sleeping.

I meant when he's just quietly with you, and you're petting him. For example Tango is on my lap right now. He's not asleep, just sitting with me. If I'm using the mouse and have the other hand free, I'll just run my hand over his body, scratch his ears, just randomly pet him and give him attention which he loves. That's more what I meant with yours. When he's relaxed, and you're already touching him, just pet him, running your hands over his body, and see if you get a particular (pain) reaction when you touch him on his back.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This may be one of those situations where the behavior can't be solved on a message board. Sounds like you could use the advice and hands-on help of a behaviorist or trainer. Call your vet and ask around for someone experienced who works with dogs with aggression problems. I think that's your best bet. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

My Jake is very effectionate and the only thing he did start doing was biting a little too hard while playing.
When he did this I immediately said "NO" in a firm voice and stopped any contact. He quickly learned not to do this and I am pleased as it could have turned worse.

Jake with other poeple is just as loving and adores al the attention they give him.

I do understand where the reputation comes from for chi's to be aggressive though as, as a kid every one I met would snap at ya. I have read that this comes about by mummies being to over protective of them and picking them up at every mishap and not letting them have much interaction with other dogs and people.

It does sound like your not the alpha in house hold and that needs to be corrected.

Sorry I can't offer advice as I am recently new to being a chi owner but I am sure there will be loads of good advice forthcoming.


----------



## Siobhan1989 (Dec 5, 2009)

Yep he is going to have to go to a behaviour expert. Its not his fault its my fault so i wana do my best for him and make him trustworthy!
Thanks all once again u have been awsome


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

good luck!!!  x


----------



## Siobhan1989 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks very muchly!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Let us know what the trainer says and suggests. Your experience could be very helpful to others here with similar problems. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Let us know what the trainer says and suggests. Your experience could be very helpful to others here with similar problems.
> 
> Brodysmom



Oh yeah, definitely! I'd be VERY interested to see what training advice you're given.


----------

